# كلمة فى ودنك فى أيام كيهك ...!!!



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*كلمة فى ودنك فى أيام كيهك ...!!!








كل سنة وأنتم طيبين شهر كيهك بدأ وتسبحة كيهك بدأت
أنا بكتب موضوعى دة كرسالة لكل إنسان بيكسل يروح التسبحة 
ويقول الجو برد !

+ لما يجيلك فكر كسل و ان الدنيا برد حارب الفكر دة وعلق على العبارة الآتية :

" الشهداء قدموا دمائهم علشان ربنا والقديسين قدموا حياتهم كلها فى صوم وصلاة وتمجايد ... وأنت بقى هتقدم إيه لربنا هتقدمله الكسل 
ولا خوفك على نفسك من البرد ؟
+ هتّزعل أم النور ولا هتمدحها على طول على طول وتاخد بركة شفاعتها ؟

+قوموا روحوا التسبحة وخدوا بركة صلوات أم النور وإشتركوا مع الملايكة فى خدمة التسبيح "

+ كل سنة وأنتم طيبين +
*​


----------



## rania79 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

كلامك صح
ميرسى تربو


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> كلامك صح
> ميرسى تربو


كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
وبركة تسبحة وليالى كيهك تكون بركة عليكم

آمين


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرسى لك يا غالى على النصيحة ​ 
وكل الكلام ده مظبوط ​ 
ربنا يسامحنى ويقوى ضعفى انا الخاطية 

بركة الأيام المباركة دى تكون معاك 

وأم النور تظلل عليك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ميرسى لك يا غالى على النصيحة ​
> وكل الكلام ده مظبوط ​
> ربنا يسامحنى ويقوى ضعفى انا الخاطية
> 
> ...


آميــــــــــــــــــن
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
وبركة تسبحة وليالى كيهك تكون معاكم

آمين


----------



## تـ+ـونى (16 ديسمبر 2011)

كلم ميه ميه 
وكل سنه وانتو طيبين


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 ديسمبر 2011)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> كلم ميه ميه
> وكل سنه وانتو طيبين


وحضرتك طيب
+وبركة تسبحة وليالى كيهك تكون معاكم

آمين


----------



## عماد شحاته (18 ديسمبر 2011)

مرسي ليك ربنا يخلي ويديك علي كد تعبك (اعظمك يا امالنور الحقيقي فمي يسبحك وقلبي يتهلل بذكر اسمك المقدس يام القدوس يامي اذكريني امام عرش النعمه وصلي من اجلي انا الخاطي امين)


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 ديسمبر 2011)

عماد شحاته قال:


> مرسي ليك ربنا يخلي ويديك علي كد تعبك (اعظمك يا امالنور الحقيقي فمي يسبحك وقلبي يتهلل بذكر اسمك المقدس يام القدوس يامي اذكريني امام عرش النعمه وصلي من اجلي انا الخاطي امين)


آمين
+ كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
وبركة تسبحة وليالى كيهك تكون معاكم

آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2012)

++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكرا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك
روووعه جداا
كل
سنه
وأنت
والأسره
بخير
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا جدا
> الرب يباركك
> روووعه جداا
> كل
> ...



الاروع مروركم يا استاذنا

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب


----------



## johna&jesus (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*الله ينور يا باشا ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *الله ينور يا باشا ربنا يبركك*​



تعيش ربنا يخليك

ربنا معاك


----------



## تعيسة (13 ديسمبر 2012)

كلام سليم
كل سنة وانتو طيبين


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

فعلا 
جميييييييل 
وكل سنه وانت طيب
ربنا يباركك
​


----------

